# Quanset hut nearly done



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I haven't been on the computer for a while. For those who remember here are some pics of my progress. All the arches are now up and bolted together to the proper torque, they are scheduled to be grouted into the channels tomorrow. We will start the end walls and door openings after that to complete the building. that will be three or four weeks from now as the wife and I are going on a cruise to Alaska. I will post more pics when I return.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great. I have owned my world war 2 36' quanset building repair shop since 1985. It is very low maintenance. My only complaint is not having plumb straight walls to hang things up. I have built a couple walls but it sure makes wasted space. I had a customer put up the style you are doing a couple years ago & he did not insulate & boy does he have problems with condensation especially if he leaves the doors closed for several days.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

A few years back I helped a friend put one up. 
He wanted sky lights, so I waxed a panel and laid some up out of fiberglass.
He bought it used and it had some pieces missing, so I made them too.

Looking good.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..very nice setup.
You and your bride enjoy the trip.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks great Rusty! Hope the frost dosen't crack your floor! Oh right, the only frost you guys get is on the outside of a nice cold beer mug!
That's going to be a great building once it's finished. Man, a lot of work. 
As Thomas mentioned, hope you both have a great trip to Alaska! Enjoy


----------

